
Several Tech Blogs Worth Exploring. Oh Yeah, All by Women. - estherschindler
http://www.javaworld.com/community/node/3512
======
jacquesm
What should I do with 'Oh Yeah, All by Women' ?

Is it supposed to make me curious what they look like so I'll click ?

Look at the content in a different way than if it were all by men ?

Isn't the content strong enough to simply stand on it's own, as in 'Several
Tech Blogs Worth Exploring' ?

~~~
estherschindler
The list was compiled in response to a list of tech blogs that OMITTED women,
to highlight female geeks (also) worthy of note.

~~~
jacquesm
Why on earth would they go out of their way to omit people because of gender,
that's just plain stupid.

